# Диск L4-L5 и L3-L4. Как лечить, подскажите



## msvintsitskiy (22 Янв 2019)

Проблемы со спиной начались лет 7 назад, но курс массажа и физиотерапии помог, забыл о болях на 6 лет. Спустя же 6 лет в феврале прошлого года, усердно убирая снег в очередной снегопад, вновь почувствовал боль, по известному пути прошел курс массажа и физио, но начиная с конца октября 2018 года  вновь мучаюсь со спиной. Боль в районе поясницы и отдает в ногу, что мешает ходить, сидеть, лежать. в общем дискомфорт во всех положениях.
Прошел курс физиотерапии и массажа, вроде стало легче. Но  в первых числах января боль резко усилилась до такой степени, что пару дней толком не мог спать.
Сейчас прохожу курс лечения медикаментами + посещаю центр Бубновского + начал проходить курс физиотерапии, также назначили иглоукалывание.

результаты МРТ: Диски L3-L4, L4-L5 с выраженными признаками дегидратации в виде снижения высоты диска и гипоинтенисивного на Т2 мр-сигнала
Диск L3-L4 выступает назад циркулярно до 2-2,5 мм, деформируя дуральный мешок спереди, корешковые каналы симметричны, умеренно сужены
Диск L4-L5 выступает назад медианно до 3 мм, левовосторонее-парамедианно и фораминально до 4,5 мм,  правосторонне-парамедианно и фораминально до 2,5 мм, деформируя дуральный  мешок спереди, корешковые каналы сдавлены, в большей степени левый.


----------



## La murr (23 Янв 2019)

@msvintsitskiy, Михаил, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## msvintsitskiy (23 Янв 2019)

@La murr, спасибо, сегодня постараюсь выложить снимки


----------

